# Robin Intarsia



## linkshouse (11 Jan 2017)

Here is a robin intarsia that I made today.

It is my own design and is only 13 pieces so didn't take long to make.


----------



## NazNomad (11 Jan 2017)

Fantastic.


----------



## Claymore (11 Jan 2017)

........


----------



## donwatson (12 Jan 2017)

Great piece Phil. I like your design very much.

take care
Don W


----------



## scrimper (13 Jan 2017)

Superb work, I would be proud if I could do work like this.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jan 2017)

Very artistic both in design concept and execution, the pronounced depth makes it stand out both in appearance and individuality.


----------



## linkshouse (14 Jan 2017)

Thanks for all the positive comments.

Of course as has been mentioned in another topic, the beauty of doing your own design is that no-one can spot any mistakes  

If anyone would like a copy of the pattern I'd be happy to make pass it on.

Regards

Phill


----------



## Claymore (14 Jan 2017)

........


----------



## bodgerbaz (14 Jan 2017)

I'm sorry to be the negative one Phill but each time someone adds something to this thread I want to comment but have resisted. I'm afraid I can no longer resist.

The general shape looks good but don't you think the breast would have been better in mahogany or sapele? After all, without a red breast (for which it is famous) it could just be an overweight sparrow!!!

I'm sorry if you think this is negative but I couldn't keep quiet anymore.

Great design by the way.

Barry


----------



## linkshouse (14 Jan 2017)

bodgerbaz":2u8mgu29 said:


> I'm sorry to be the negative one Phill but each time someone adds something to this thread I want to comment but have resisted. I'm afraid I can no longer resist.
> 
> The general shape looks good but don't you think the breast would have been better in mahogany or sapele? After all, without a red breast (for which it is famous) it could just be an overweight sparrow!!!
> 
> ...



Not offended at all Barry, and I agree.

The breast is mahogany (I think) but of course one gets different shade/colourations.

Unfortunately this was all I had to hand at the time I made it. 

It is a "first run" of a new self drawn patter to see how it worked out.

I think the basic design has worked out fine I just need to sort some better colours of wood (or cheat and use some dye).

Regards

Phill


----------



## AES (15 Jan 2017)

Lovely work mate. The more I see various Intarsia works on this Forum the more I feel "I must have a go at that".

Thanks for posting.

AES


----------



## linkshouse (17 Jan 2017)

Here is mark 2 version of the Robin with dyed woods just for Barry :lol: :lol: 

He's even got a mucky belly (that bit didn't work out too well so there may need to be a mark 3!).

Phill


----------



## NazNomad (17 Jan 2017)

bodgerbaz":zlvhcdqn said:


> After all, without a red breast (for which it is famous) it could just be an overweight sparrow!!!



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Island_robin

http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/62 ... K-pictures


... and in all the decades I've been digging, I've never had a fat sparrow sit on my spade handle. If it's sitting on a digging tool, it's a Robin, no ifs & buts about it. :-D


----------



## scrimper (17 Jan 2017)

bodgerbaz":2ixvmuj9 said:


> I'm sorry to be the negative one Phill but each time someone adds something to this thread I want to comment but have resisted. I'm afraid I can no longer resist.
> 
> The general shape looks good but don't you think the breast would have been better in mahogany or sapele? After all, without a red breast (for which it is famous) it could just be an overweight sparrow!!!
> 
> ...



I don't wish to offend but I disagree!   (sorry) I think it looks fine as all the woods are finished naturally and it really does look like a Robin and not a sparrow!


----------



## scrimper (17 Jan 2017)

linkshouse":1woe7z7q said:


> Here is mark 2 version of the Robin with dyed woods just for Barry :lol: :lol:
> 
> He's even got a mucky belly (that bit didn't work out too well so there may need to be a mark 3!).
> 
> Phill



Sorry to be a killjoy again but personally I like the first one it looked just right to me. 

Not saying I don't like the coloured version, had you put that one here first I would still think it was great but I like the first one best!


----------



## linkshouse (17 Jan 2017)

Oh dear!

Sorry Barry, I didn't mean to get you lynched!

I really did agree with you which was why I made mark2

Regards

Phill


----------



## bodgerbaz (17 Jan 2017)

Not a problem Phill. Its a personal taste issue and some people can't help talking thorough their dust bag ;-)


----------



## scrimper (17 Jan 2017)

linkshouse":1bmsue4r said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> Sorry Barry, I didn't mean to get you lynched!
> Phill



Sorry; I didn't want to offend or 'lynch' anyone, I just thought I would be even handed and I really did like the first one.
(I will happily remove the comment if I have offended)


----------



## ColeyS1 (17 Jan 2017)

I think both of them look great ! I prefer the thinner handle and choice of wood on the second handle and possible the first bird, over the 2nd one. Either way, they look superb [WINKING FACE]

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## bodgerbaz (17 Jan 2017)

scrimper":2hhw5965 said:


> linkshouse":2hhw5965 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear!
> ...



Not a problem Martin - no offence taken from you :wink:


----------



## scrimper (17 Jan 2017)

bodgerbaz":19ax54eu said:


> scrimper":19ax54eu said:
> 
> 
> > linkshouse":19ax54eu said:
> ...



Now I am confused, my quote is above (scrimper) who is Martin?


----------



## bodgerbaz (17 Jan 2017)

Apologies . . . l thought that was your name?


----------



## scrimper (17 Jan 2017)

bodgerbaz":3lbdbak8 said:


> Apologies . . . l thought that was your name?



No problem I was just a bit confused Lol 

(I am John by the way) but most call me scrimper. (cos I am always scrimping and saving)

(BTW I think the Schwibbogen you cut out before Christmas were brilliant.)


----------



## bodgerbaz (17 Jan 2017)

Ah, sorry about the confusion Scrimper. Thank you for liking the schwibbogens they were fun to cut and this year's will be even grander ;-)


----------

